# Awkward alloys - best tools to aid cleaning?



## BCV (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi,

I'm new here and I'm looking for some advice/help.

I have a set of alloys that I'm finding awkward to clean effectively. It's down to the design and gaps available, making it near impossible getting inside to clean the alloys. Add the car's brakes in, and within 10-15 minutes of very soft driving, they're fully coated in brake dust. Here are the (clean) alloys in question:










Here's a (dirty) close up showing the gap and lip I'm trying to deal with to clean the main part of the alloys:










It's hard to see, but the entrance gap is 2cm but recessed behind that is a 1cm ridge, leaving me a 1cm gap to try and work through. Getting through nearer the wheel hub isn't easy either due to the brake discs.

I've tried an Incredibrush FLAT, but to be honest, to me it seems more square than flat. Regardless, that won't fit.

I'm also very aware of how easily these can scratch with bits of dirt, something I'm desperate to avoid doing in the first place. Any sensible ideas or suggestions are appreciated!

Thanks, Ben


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

You should take off the rims, clean it thoroughly and put on a ceramic coat. It will make cleaning those small gaps much easier in the long run, a simple blast of pressure washer will clean those nooks with the ceramic coat.

Maybe you can cut a microfiber cloth into strips, dunk it in soap water and shove them in the small gap, around the wheel? Try using a cheap microfiber wash mitt and fingers


----------



## BCV (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks, SunnyBoi.

The rims are ceramic coated, but they're still a pain.

Could a high-pressure washer introduce any risk of damage, e.g. if I had an unknown scratch? 

I was talking to a neighbour a few weeks ago, and he'd lost his rim coating on all four alloys after going through a car wash at a local Tesco - they were a complete mess. It helps justify the time I spend cleaning the car by hand.

Ultimately, I suspect I need to put some elbow grease in and spend some time on each alloy whenever I wash the car. I could also gently rinse the alloys after a long trip and they've cooled down, but that may look a bit obsessive to the other half.  She already thinks I'm mad.

Thanks again, Ben


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I think you're always going to struggle with those. I used to use the Speedmaster and Ez Detailing type wheel brushes which can get into all manner of nooks and crannies, but these apparently scratch, so I've been too chicken to try them on my new gloss black wheels.

I've reverted to a washmitt by hand. One of the cheap Amazon ones recommended by Jon @ Forensic Detailing. I can get my hands into my wheels more easily than you though. That design looks nice, but a right PITA to clean! Maybe the smallest wheel Woolie? Used very gently?

Or if you want to be ultra gentle get a box of tampons and dip them in some PH neutral car shampoo and delicately run them around your rim...

...not sure what the missus would think about that though, but it'd definitely be gentle on your wheels. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm afraid your only option is to regularly remove the wheels.Having owned an AMG,I feel your pain......but just wait until you have try and keep the silver brake hubs looking half decent


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

How about a Valet Pro Ultra Soft Chemical Resistant Detailing Brush Small.

This is the smaller detailing brush featuring a 2cm wide brush head with 6cm long bristles.

It should get in the gap at the front and use a mitt to do the rear of the barrels.


----------



## GSB1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Small wash mitt, like the cheap Chinese ones on Amazon:

EMVANV Waterproof Car Wash Mitts,Soft Car Cleaning Glove, Car Washing Glove (16x23cm 5PCS) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07K2N9MXD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cjAtDbG2AB20S


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I’d be sure the smallest wheel woolie would fit in there?


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Another approach is to switch to low dust pads, I fitted Carbotech Bobcat ceramic pads and the wheels stay much cleaner. Not a cheap option but I’ve been very pleased with the cleaner wheels and braking performance - they also extend the life of your discs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

something like that Might be of use?

mf/chenille "duster" , wont get between the disks wheel by the looks of it but could do the gap if you use just the end of it


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Wheel Woolies vent brush, is the thinnest brush that they sell - it also has a thin flexible handle. You can snip the handle down, as it's designed for american type front grills and gills (but a very handy brush to have). As with everything WW - it'll last forever.

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/wheel-woolies-vent-brush.html

Another suggestion from someone else on here, is to get mini-foam paint rollers (the 4" ones) and cut them to the diameter you need, but that'll only really do the slots, rather than the barrel. Haven't needed to try this myself.

Check out these threads

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=413229

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=413056

This is a pic of the wheel woolies in order of diameter

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5554496&postcount=16


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

andy__d said:


> something like that Might be of use?
> 
> mf/chenille "duster" , wont get between the disks wheel by the looks of it but could do the gap if you use just the end of it


+1 on these
I bought one from my local Tescos for about a fiver.
If chenille MF mitts are gentle enough for the bodywork, these will be gentle for the rims.
very easy to use on well coated rims when used regularly.
Ps. They dont come bent as in the pic but are bendable like wire. However are rigid enough to stay straight during use.
I just use a chenille MF mitt for my spokes.


----------



## BCV (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions and advice. The wash mitt worked very well for the main spokes, and the brushes helped with some of the crevices. My access to the main dish of the rim is still very limited though.

That's after spending nearly an hour on them. They at least look better than they were. 

I may try out the advice duster suggestion though. 

Thanks again, Ben.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I made my own, from 100mm long wool paint roller, stuck to a toothbrush handle...works very well.

John Tht.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

HEADPHONES said:


> +1 on these
> I bought one from my local Tescos for about a fiver.
> If chenille MF mitts are gentle enough for the bodywork, these will be gentle for the rims.
> very easy to use on well coated rims when used regularly.
> ...


pop to "B&M" or other cheapie shops,, think mine came in at £3


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

BCV said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions and advice. The wash mitt worked very well for the main spokes, and the brushes helped with some of the crevices. My access to the main dish of the rim is still very limited though.
> 
> That's after spending nearly an hour on them. They at least look better than they were.
> 
> ...


I have boxers hands and struggle to get my hands through all the spokes and past the disc, to the inner rim, taking all the wheels off on a steep drive is also a pain, what should be a simple job takes most of the day.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GP Punto said:


> I have boxers hands and struggle to get my hands through all the spokes and past the disc, to the inner rim, taking all the wheels off on a steep drive is also a pain, what should be a simple job takes most of the day.


Get yourself an EZ detail wheel brush. The bristles are much softer then many of the other christmas tree type brushes, and it hasn't caused any marring to the rims. A genuine God-send (relatively speaking) and keeps the wheel barrels nice and clean.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Who on earth at MB thought that wheel design was a good idea?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

blademansw said:


> Who on earth at MB thought that wheel design was a good idea?


Very probably some "marketing type" who Told the engineers to do it like that,, despite them tearing there hair out at yet Another "felt tip fairy" idea


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Either that or it's an aero/economy thing perhaps? Reduces turbulence in the wheel area and increases economy/reduces emissions?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

BCV said:


> That's after spending nearly an hour on them. They at least look better than they were.


Glad I'm not the only one! Mine are also a PITA to clean, but I think you beat me with those - I'd be frustrated at not being able to get to the barrels.

The wheel woolie vent brush is a good shout above, didn't know that was a thing. Added that to my ever evolving list.

Was about to say you'll likely need to regularly remove wheels to get at the barrels, but then I remembered this - seems very suitable for your situation & would make maintenance cleaning of the barrels super easy and fast. Not tried one myself, but you'll get the idea if you hunt for some videos;

https://adamspolishes.com/products/adam-s-turbo-stick-wheel-cleaning-tool

For mine, all 3 sizes of the wheel woolies come out - the tiny one gets in the corners, the medium hits all of the smaller gaps, then the big one mostly gets the front. EZ detail brush (large) takes care of the barrels.


----------



## BCV (Aug 6, 2019)

I tried a microfibre with a very flexible ruler slipped into the sleeve, but alas that failed as the angle of approach resulted in zero contact behind the alloy itself. 

Kristian87's (thank you) post above with the Adam Polishes link might be the answer though, in that it looks as though there is enough to get through the gap and around the rim itself. I'll hunt those products down for here in the UK.

The alloy design itself is supposed to help aid the car's economy and improve efficiencies. I'm not sure exactly how or how big an impact they actually make and whether you'd really care on a V8. The dealership doesn't seem to know much about them, and I haven't found anything insightful on the Mercedes website. 

I didn't spec them - it's a long story, but I bought the car unseen - but I think they look great coated in the black. Despite being a complete PITA and are likely to get scratched when cleaning, they look different to the normal 19" rims most C-Class cars seem to run.


----------

